# How not to repair a cracked tank!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't believe they did this, OMG!My 1600 l aquarium cracked and leaking !! part 2/2 repair video !!! - YouTube


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Disaster waiting to happen. Glass was never, still is, not close to being thick enough !!


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing project this guy took on. The tank has come a long way since the video was made. The best part is, he has made an insanely awesome DYI 3D background for the tank. He has documented everything in a thread that so far spans a few months and 72 pages until today's post. Interesting read and pictures, can't wait to see it all finished.

Making my 3D polystyrene and concrete background !!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I saw this awhile back,first off I wouldn't have even attempted the patching up of Glass,why live in a state of Paranoia always wondering if it may explode or leak again? He says so far 1 year and still going strong.....


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, that must have been just heart wrenching when you walking around up to your knees in water. Sorry to here about the crack that sucks, But congrats on the fix


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the BG the guy did. Even if his tank fix was ugly and sketchy.. this is pretty impressive.


----------

